# where to buy leaf litter



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone knew any online sites where i could buy some leaf litter for a dart frog setup?
and what sort of leaf litter should i be aiming to get?


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

dartfrog.co.UK

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper and sometimes Pollywog - Captive Bred Amphibians & Herpetological Supplies

Oak leaves last a good while.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I just pick them off trees and dry them out myself!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

1) Go to your nearest Faery Wood, at midnight, preferably blindfolded.
2) Lay a gold coin (real gold, mind, *not* chocolate money!) in the exact centre of a Faery Ring.
3) Ask the Good Folk (politely!) to allow you to take some of their leaves.
4) Walk carefully out of the wood, never *once* looking back.


Or, you could just go to any clean, pesticide-free bit of woodland near you and grab some. :whistling2:

A lot of dart keepers like to use oak leaves, as they are slower to rot than most, but they are a bit too obviously 'English' for an exotic set-up, for my liking. Beech, sycamore, sweet chestnut and hazel don't last so long but look better, IMO. In most of my tanks I use camelia leaves collected from under the bush in the garden- they're pretty tough and take ages to rot. For interests sake (not really relevent to dart-keepers), I'll mention that in my Asian spiny toad tank, I use shed bamboo leaves- practically indestructible and they give it a really 'Southeast Asian look! :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> 1) Go to your nearest Faery Wood, at midnight, preferably blindfolded.
> 2) Lay a gold coin (real gold, mind, *not* chocolate money!) in the exact centre of a Faery Ring.
> 3) Ask the Good Folk (politely!) to allow you to take some of their leaves.
> 4) Walk carefully out of the wood, never *once* looking back.
> ...


Heck Ron, you trying to get the guy killed or worst? You forgot to mention to always take a rusty nail with you when messing with the sidhe. lol

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> 1) Go to your nearest Faery Wood, at midnight, preferably blindfolded.
> 2) Lay a gold coin (real gold, mind, *not* chocolate money!) in the exact centre of a Faery Ring.
> 3) Ask the Good Folk (politely!) to allow you to take some of their leaves.
> 4) Walk carefully out of the wood, never *once* looking back.


This. But you have to do it in the niff. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> 1)
> A lot of dart keepers like to use oak leaves, as they are slower to rot than most, but they are a bit too obviously 'English' for an exotic set-up, for my liking. Beech, sycamore, sweet chestnut and hazel don't last so long but look better, IMO.


I completely agree with this. I tend to use beech but I have used oak in the past. I tend to have the larger leaves at the back where they're useful for the frogs but less visible to folk looking in the tank so the "Englishness" is less obvious. Any larger leaves going at the front I tend to scrunch up which makes it look a bit more lived in and less like I've just "aquired" some leaves from a Sheffield woods.........


----------



## Theloderma (Oct 30, 2008)

ronnyjodes said:


> I completely agree with this. I tend to use beech but I have used oak in the past. I tend to have the larger leaves at the back where they're useful for the frogs but less visible to folk looking in the tank so the "Englishness" is less obvious. Any larger leaves going at the front I tend to scrunch up which makes it look a bit more lived in and less like I've just "aquired" some leaves from a Sheffield woods.........


Hey, steal leaves from your own woods. The ones in Sheffield are ours.:gasp:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Theloderma said:


> Hey, steal leaves from your own woods. The ones in Sheffield are ours.:gasp:


I ask you to refer to the case of Finders versus Keepers


----------



## Theloderma (Oct 30, 2008)

ronnyjodes said:


> I ask you to refer to the case of Finders versus Keepers


It sounds to me as though you're finding them before they're lost. I think you should stick to Rotherham leaves.

Chris


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

clematis armandii and magnolia are 2 that haven't been mentioned

Ron funny post:2thumb:
Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> clematis armandii and magnolia are 2 that haven't been mentioned
> 
> *Ron funny post*:2thumb:
> Stu


What do you mean- I was serious! :gasp:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> What do you mean- I was serious! :gasp:


So am I...all the time:welcome:
Stu


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

On a serious note, is there any sites where I can see pictures of all different leaves which I can use? Living in London means most of the trees are the crappy ones the council decide toplant along the roads, I have got a huge park near me which has loads more, but I Dunno what leaves to go hunting for.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

This might help: First stage of identification using leaves


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

you will find a lot for sale on ebay
or go to your local woodland 
and then dry them in the oven which will kill anything on them 
and make them safe for your pet


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Seven years this thread has been dead for. I haven't even posted on here for 12 months.
Also, baking leaves is overrated. If they're from a pesticide free area just chuck them in and you'll be fine.

Back to my cave I go. See you all in a year.


----------

